# Ebay: jemand benutzt meinen Namen zum Betrug (aber nicht mein Konto)



## Jackie78 (29 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

gestern Abend erhielt ich einen Anruf des Kassenwarts eines Vereins einer Stadt in der Nähe meines Wohnortes, der mir mitteilte, dass eine Person, die unter meinem Namen - der wirklich äußerst selten ist, und in Deutschland soweit mir bekannt ist kein zweites Mal in dieser Kombination vorkommt  - auftritt, und bei Ebay ein Konto mit meinem Namen und meinem Geburtsdatum, aber abweichender Anschrift führt, eine Abbuchung (Lastschrift) in Höhe von ca. 40 Euro durch Ebay (vermutlich Ebaygebühren für einen durchgeführten Verkauf) vom Konto des Vereins hat vornehmen lassen. Diese Abbuchung war offenbar unberechtigt, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in betrügerischer Absicht.

Der Mitgliedsname des betreffenden Ebay-Kontos lautet *******00. Der Mitgliedsname meines eigenen Ebaykonto hingegen lautet  *****81de. Der Name, der für das - vermutlich betrügerisch angelegte - Konto *******00 verwendet wird, stimmt exakt mit meinem Namen überein, die Anschrift ist eine leicht abweichende (in der Nachbarstadt), und das Geburtsdatum ist wiederum identisch, weswegen ich nicht von einem Versehen oder Zufall ausgehe. Dies habe ich über den Ebay Kundenservice in einem Telefonat herausgefunden, mehr wollte man mir aus Datenschutzgründen nicht mitteilen.

Wie soll ich in dieser Sache weiter vorgehen? Was ist hier genau passiert? Vor allem: meinen Namen kann man evtl. noch zufällig aus dem Telefonbuch herausbekommen, mein Geburtsdatum hingegen ist öffentlich nirgends verzeichnet.

Was würdet ihr jetzt tun? Schriftlich an Ebay habe ich das ganze schon geschickt.


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Ab zur Polizei und Strafanzeige erstatten.
Das hat vor allem den Zweck sollte jemand gegen Dich vorgehen daß Du sofort kontern kannst "Ja, ist bekannt, Strafanzeige wg Identitätsklau, Polizeiinspektion XYZ mit Aktenzeichen ABCDEF ist gestellt"


----------

